# Gentoo Stopped Checking Paswords

## evlich

Hi --

I just noticed that Gentoo seems to have stopped checking my passwords altogether. I typed in the wrong password at the kdm login prompt and it let me in and doing 'sudo su -' on the terminal and then just pressing [enter] gets me root access (even though I have a password set for root). I didn't think that I changed anything that would do this. Does anyone know what would cause this? I'd like to remedy it asap.

Thank you very much.

----------

## Ant P.

Are you using PAM? That bypasses the traditional password system entirely and it may be misconfigured.

----------

## evlich

Thanks. I am using PAM. What is a good place to figure out what the settings should be? I don't remember ever changing any of the files in /etc/pam.d/

----------

